# I need help with a metal bending tool



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a shop made metal bender of some kind and I need some help in figuring out how to use it- pictures are up at:
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/Bender or portions thereof/
I looks like the platform of a di-acro bender, but the table with the pins rotates, and there does not seem to be a clamp or a handle.  Bender manuals I've found are clear as mud, so any assistance would be much appreciated.  And I will be making bicycle parts with it...


----------

